# Toilet Theme Park



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Toilet theme park in S. Korea.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That is the sheot.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Strange for sure


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The Asian toilet fixation is a head scratcher for sure. 

























































All from different Modern Toilet restaurants in Japan and Taiwan. I bet the beef stew is pretty good.








Paul


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Phucken Fowl!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah but all the bathrooms there are for employees only.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Meh, most our fine eateries look like that behind those swinging doors, I alway turn down calls from the places I like to eat at, don't want to break the illusion.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That is on the to do list next year. Or the to do do list at least.


----------

